# Cigarwife's Birthday Herf in Chico CA July 19 (Hosted by Nice Darrell)



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to invite all BOTL and SOTL to another Nor Cal Herf!!!

Heather's (cigarwife) Birthday is July 23rd and I wanted to host another Herf in Chico so this gave me the perfect opportunity!!!

The Herf will start early on Saturday, July 19th to accommodate those who have to travel! We will begin at 11 am and Herf until the last person leaves!!!

I can promise you good food, great beer and of course Birthday Cake!!!:bl

Information will be PMed to those interested!


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I want to invite all BOTL and SOTL to another Nor Cal Herf!!!
> 
> Heather's (cigarwife) Birthday is July 23rd and I wanted to host another Herf in Chico so this gave me the perfect opportunity!!!
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! i wished i lived in CA :tu

:bl:bl


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry Darrell, I'd love to be there but me and Kondour are out.

We'll be at a trackday, Derek's first. :tu
Now we'll be at Thunderhill in Willows so if you guys want to come out and cheer us on...... :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I should be able to make it. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I should be able to make it. :tu


No way, its not at your house! :r:bn

I think I can make that one D.:tu


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn! I'm coming to Portland, OR to visit my son, but I won't be on the Left Coast until the 25th! Can we have another one on the 26th?!??!? :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> No way, its not at your house! :r:bn
> 
> I think I can make that one D.:tu


:fu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am working that weekend.  If I am able to get out of it, I will be There.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm...it's a maybe for me. My better half is doing a church outing and I am working until 11 a.m. I wonder if she will let me go????

That is very close to my herf up here at the lake-and i am going to SoCal...what do you think she will say:r


:bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am a go, I am on vacation from both jobs that week. Unless gas is $7 a gallon or I'm dead, I'll be there. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim D. said:


> Damn! I'm coming to Portland, OR to visit my son, but I won't be on the Left Coast until the 25th! Can we have another one on the 26th?!??!? :ss


For you Tim of course!!!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I just marked iCal, woot, woot!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I just marked iCal, woot, woot!


You can come to everyones HERFs but mine, Richard.

Where is the 2 thumbs down smiley?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You can come to everyones HERFs but mine, Richard.
> 
> Where is the 2 thumbs down smiley?


:r:r Its only 250 miles one way! :bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> :r:r Its only 250 miles one way! :bn


Wow, is it really that far? I guess I never actually looked at a map. Disregard Richard, I understand now. :r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Wow, is it really that far? I guess I never actually looked at a map. Disregard Richard, I understand now. :r


Unfortunately the 2 times I visited West Coast Cigar's in San Jose you weren't working. But I did check in.  On the other hand I am pretty much a snob, but I am trying to overcome it. 

Who knows Darrell somedays anything can happen and then it's all good. :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I should be able to make this, especially if Bob wants to carpool.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

jjefrey said:


> I should be able to make this, especially if Bob wants to carpool.


COOL!!!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a good idea of who is coming and who is not.

*Let's get a list going for this herf:*

1.) MOBD
2.) Herfday Girl Heather
3.) Jim (OB's Friend)
4.) Shelley (Heather's friend)


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

1.) OBD
2.) Herfday Girl Heather
3.) Jim (OB's Friend)
4.) Shelley (Heather's friend)
5.) Mean D (I even have the day off)

Are their any cheap hotels I can stay in for the night? I'm not trying to drive 4 hours there and 4 hours back in one day.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Paging Mr. Whitacre. Where can I sleep for cheap that's not a rat invested, roach motel?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

1.) OBD
2.) Herfday Girl Heather
3.) Jim (OB's Friend)
4.) Shelley (Heather's friend)
5.) Mean D (I even have the day off)
6.) Tzaddi AKA Richard

Will it be at your humble abode? I still have the address, do I need to bring anything?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't wait for Saturday, I'm going to have a sleepover with the Whitacres. :r

I call the middle.















































:r:r:r:r


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like you guys are going to have a great time. I wish I could party with you. Have fun with all them good cigars and Mmmmmm, Sierra Nevada beer! :al


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

1.) OBD
2.) Herfday Girl Heather
3.) Jim (OB's Friend)
4.) Shelley (Heather's friend)
5.) Mean D (I even have the day off)
6.) Tzaddi AKA Richard
7.) Groogs


My job for this weekend fell through, so I can make it. I am going to try and arrive early, so I can get in on the Sierra Nevada Tasting.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there bright and early. :bn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

1.) OBD
2.) Herfday Girl Heather
3.) Jim (OB's Friend)
4.) Shelley (Heather's friend)
5.) Mean D (I even have the day off)
6.) Tzaddi AKA Richard
7.) Groogs
8.) Bob

Im in.:tu:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I hope you have lots of beer, I'm thirsty.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I hope you have lots of beer, I'm thirsty.


Are you kidding???

Sierra Nevada Town is flowing with beer!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Are you kidding???
> 
> Sierra Nevada Town is flowing with beer!!!


Will they serve it in this cup for me?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Herf information has been PMed to all those who expressed interest!!!

If you did not receive a PM concerning the Herf please PM me as soon as possible and information will be sent!!!

It is time to get our *Herf On*!!!:chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Something to inspire:

*George (gnukfu) couldn't make it out for our Chico Herf so he sent a Herf Present!!!*









*His letter reads:*

_Darrell,

Couldn't make it to the Herf so I sent some cigars. I took mine. The rest are for everyone else! Can't go wrong with Padron 2000 Maddys.

I also included a Tat Black and a couple of other incredible cigars!!

Just like having me there except you don't have to put up with me!

NOTE: Not A BOMB!! This is for the Herf.

Signed - George_

*A full box of Padron 2000s minus 1!!!*









Wow!!!

Thanks so much George!!! The BABOTL will something to smoke since we sent all of our cigars to the CFRHs!!!!:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks George! We will burn a few with you in mind!:tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish you could make it George!!!...It's not that far to travel.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> I wish you could make it George!!!...It's not that far to travel.


Give or take 3000 miles!!!:r

I Herfed in Maryland... Worth the airfare, luggage getting lost, and a couple of weeks recovery from the flu!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like to join you guys. All my vacation time is dedicated to school though....one of the things I had to sacrifice to do it. I question my sanity all the time hehe. Anyway that way you folks benefit from me attending without having to put up with me!!! I am going to call in though!! Enjoy the smokes and have a great time! Someday I will make it out there I promise. Funny think is I used to spend 2 to 3 weeks at a time in CA about 10 years ago but my job has changed since then.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one hell of a herf bomb. I think Darrell will give them a good home.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bad news guys, I can't ma......































Just kidding, see you guys tomorrow. :fu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

:r

Hope you guys have a great time. Of course it would be better if you would head out to the track to watch Derek and I. Oh, and it's Derek's birthday today, you guys should find one of his posts and send him some rg.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry guy's I won't be able to make it tomorrow. 
I'm a little behind on my current project and need to work Sat and Sunday to make it up.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> Sorry guy's I won't be able to make it tomorrow.
> I'm a little behind on my current project and need to work Sat and Sunday to make it up.


You "no called, no showed" for my herf. :bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Bad news guys, I can't ma......
> 
> Just kidding, see you guys tomorrow. :fu


Nice Syke!!!!



jjefrey said:


> Sorry guy's I won't be able to make it tomorrow.
> I'm a little behind on my current project and need to work Sat and Sunday to make it up.


Sorry man!!! Don't work too hard!!!



Ratters said:


> :r
> 
> Hope you guys have a great time. Of course it would be better if you would head out to the track to watch Derek and I. Oh, and it's Derek's birthday today, you guys should find one of his posts and send him some rg.


I PMed the BABOTL today and Derek!!!:chk

Sorry I guess I missed you Steve!

Now put your money where your mouth is and give the man a Triple Maduro!!!:r

Seriously, Have fun and be safe tomorrow!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> Sorry guy's I won't be able to make it tomorrow.
> I'm a little behind on my current project and need to work Sat and Sunday to make it up.


Dude, just remember this will go on your permanent record.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont work too hard, Jeff. Happy Birthday, Derek! Hope you and Ratter's have fun at the track. See the rest of you soon!:tu:chk:mn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

:blHerf Day is Hear!!!!:bl


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> :blHerf Day is Hear!!!!:bl


*Did you say hear? Speak up young man I can't here you!!!!*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> :blHerf Day is Hear!!!!:bl


You mean HERE. :r

I'm leaving as soon as my clothes are done in the dryer.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I'm leaving as soon as my clothes are done in the dryer.


Mean D: Freshly pressed & nicely dressed


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Did you say hear? Speak up young man I can't here you!!!!*


Just checking to see if anyone really reads any of my posts!!!!:tu



Darrell said:


> You mean HERE. :r
> 
> I'm leaving as soon as my clothes are done in the dryer.





massphatness said:


> Mean D: Freshly pressed & nicely dressed


Hurry up Mean Darrell!!! I've already had four beers!!!:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Just checking to see if anyone really reads any of my posts!!!!:tu
> 
> *We read your posts!! You use such big fonts how can we miss them?*
> 
> Hurry up Mean Darrell!!! I've already had four beers!!!:r


*Oh yeah I've been to those kind of parties before. The host passes out before noon!! My kind of party. I've had 2 bottles of water! The room is spinning!*


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I am all packed up, going upstairs to take a shower and I will be on my way. *Not* bringing the cooler this time, but I am still loaded for bear.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I am all packed up, going upstairs to take a shower and I will be on my way. *Not* bringing the cooler this time, but I am still loaded for bear.


Umm based on that picture I just booked a flight out there!! See you in 8 hours! :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This was a herf for the BABOTL History Books!!!

_Darrell (aka Mean Darrell) Herfed outside of San Jose and Richard (tzaddi) Herfed with Mean Darrell for the first time._

I will post plenty of pictures in the morning!!!

I am exhausted!!!

Thank you to all who participated in this Herf!!! Heather (cigarwife) and I had a wonderful time!!!!:tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you to all who participated in this Herf!!! Heather (cigarwife) and I had a wonderful time!!!!:tu[/QUOTE]

Also, thank you for the birthday surprises!! Pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

You mean it's over already?

Rookies.


:chk


Glad you guys had a great time, sorry I missed it.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you Darrell and Heather for hosting a great herf. I had a great time and it was nice spending time with you and the other BABOTLS that could make it. I can't wait to see the pics ( MD's cake:r).


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep, I am home safe all unpacked with all of the Rum back in the cupboard

It was great to meet Googs for the first time as well as getting to see M D live. Always a pleasure to see Bob and make some new friends.

I hear there will be photos tomorrow.

Excellent Hosting by Heather and Darrell!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

To think I got to work all day.
one of these days


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Darrell and Heather! Had a great time! Damn good thing it was barely 100! I thought Mean D was gonna die!:r:r:bn You better review Jim's smokes for him, I think Mean D snuck in a Joya!:chk:chk:gn

Great seeing you Grant, congrats again. You have a great wife, if she lets you herf after only 3 weeks of marriage!:bn

Great seeing you again as well, Richard. You are a man of many passions. I got a rum education and I barely drink!:tu

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Nice cake, Patty!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a fantastic herf Saturday. I wish I could have made it up but be sure to post some photos to share the seegar-love.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Were there cookies?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Were there cookies?


In my belly!:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a great time at the herf, D and Heather are great hosts. Richard is a class act and one of the nicest people I've met, he shared some rum with me - most was good, one was u and I helped to expand his horizons on sticks from the isle.

Nice to meet Grant, and I snuck in a Joya in Jim's sticks, just like you thought - Bob. :r

Did I mention the best pasta salad in the world is made by Richard? I mean *THE BEST*. I would be eating it for breakfast if I had some. :r

Thanks again to OB and Heather, you guys are quite hospitable. I give you an A- on your herf hosting report card. You would have attained an A+ if your Mom was not there.  JK

Oh yeah, Heathers cookies rock -- especially fresh. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*The much anticipated Herf photography (I'm sure Richard has a few to add):*

*It was a cool day for Chico but hot for the rest of the world... 100+ degrees!!!*









*Here are the players!!!*

*Birthday (Herfday) Girl Heather (cigarwife), with her Herfday gifts*









*Bobarian (Bob)*









*Darrell (aka Mean Darrell)*









*Jim and Shelley (Friend's of ours)*









*Tzaddi (Richard)*









*Groogs (Grant)*









*DWhitacre (MOBD) on the phone with gnukfu (George)*









*Gnukfu (George) Herfed with us by telephone*









*Ratters (Steve) also joined us by telephone*









*Each of us took turns talking to our friends George and Steve*









*Herfday presents were brought for the Birthday Girl, Heather*









*George sent the bouquet of balloons and a rose as well as Padron Maddy 2000s for the BOTL*

*To be continued...*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Herf Photos continued...

*Herf Gifts Were Given To All Participants - Cigar Ashtrays (to hold the 2000s)*

















*Bob even brought a gift for the baby*









*Some random shots of the festivities*



























*Heather's mom (aka darrellsmom on CS) baked a somewhat cigar shaped cake for Mean Darrell*:r









*This Herf will not soon be forgotten!!!

Thank you to all involved!!!*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Thanks for the pics!!! A couple of comments!*

*Women with cigars are HOT!!!....or.... these are some Hot women with cigars!!!*

*I wonder what Darrell is thinking right about now.......this would make a good contest!*









Those comments will probably ensure I am never invited to a BABOTL herf again but I just had to say them!!! Us college kids get out of control during the summer.....:ss

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice photos. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

It is all true. I have a few photos to post but not many as I became quite lazy amongst the heat and company of great friends. Bob continues to impress me with his calm nature. Darrell and Heather took care of us all with everything from great grilled Tri-Tip to 4 layer chocolate cake. And the hits kept coming. After a mojito and rum and coke it was time for a rum tasting in the "Mean" ones honor. Here was the line-up.

12 year old Zaya-Guatemalan
23 year old Ron Zacapa-Guatemalan
Ron Anejo Pampero Aniversario-Venezuelan
Saint James- Martinique- @ 43% alcohol this was the one that the Mean One did not care for.
I did bring sime 15 year old Hatian Barbancourt but after the Saint James it was over. 
Alas when I went to the cupboard no Nicaraguan Flor de Cana, maybe next time.

Tim and Shelley where a pleasure to meet as was fellow gorilla and newlywed Grant.

Here are a couple of photos. Heather yours where great.

*Grant with my gifted San Cristobal from Dan AKA DBall in the foreground, Grant laid a few excellent smokes on me as well.*

*OB Darrell with his nubbing device, seriously *

*My buddy Bob*

*Not as mean as you would think, but I was scared when he got tired from the heat and rum. *

*Shelley & Heather, making the world go 'round. 
*

*Jim & Heather's Mom look on in wonder of Mean Darrell's cake.*

*Mean Darrell I will send you the recipe (it's the least I can do for the excellent smokes not to mention that huge NC San Cristobal CHurchill)and yes, I had more pasta salad when I got home.* 

*Thanks everyone.*


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are some great pics. Nice work Heather, and Richard.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics, great people, great times. Thanks to all who came!:tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the pics Richard! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> I love the pics Richard! Thanks for posting!


I loved seeing your work around the house. I just noticed that Jim is smoking the pipe I brought and loaded for him in this photo. They are a very nice couple.










I have configured my photo gallery of the your HerfDay to accept uploads, so if you want to give it a try with your photos feel free. Here is the address.
http://gallery.me.com/tzaddi#100258

Your welcome and thank you!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Thanks for the pics!!! A couple of comments!*
> 
> *Women with cigars are HOT!!!....or.... these are some Hot women with cigars!!!*


It was about a hundred degrees that day so... Yeah! I would say they're hot!!!
:r

BTW - Those are chocolate cigars! If they get too warm they melt!!!:dr
:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> It was about a hundred degrees that day so... Yeah! I would say they're hot!!!
> :r
> 
> BTW - Those are chocolate cigars! If they get too warm they melt!!!:dr
> :r


I'm zipping my lips now or else I will get myself in real trouble....:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I'm zipping my lips now or else I will get myself in real trouble....:ss


I suppose that's better than zipping your pants.

I know, I know. I have no class. :r:bn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing pics guys and gals!!! Looks like you all had a grrrrrrrrrrreat time. Happy Late Birthday Cigarwife (aka Cookie Queen).


:bl


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I suppose that's better than zipping your pants.
> I know, I know. I have no class. :r:bn


Were you eating that cake tonight Darrell?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bob! Still sitting in the same chair??

Richard-what is that white stuff in your hair? Ash? Better bring pasta salad on Aug 2.

Someone better tell those girls to take off the cello before they light up.

That cake looks nothing like a cigar-looks like it should be :bn:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Were you eating that cake tonight Darrell?


I left that cake at OB's.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Richard-what is that white stuff in your hair? Ash? Better bring pasta salad on Aug 2.


It took me many a year to get that ash color just right. 

Then pasta salad it will be. :tu

I will let the fellows at the Grindstone know about your invitation this week and get you a head count ASAP.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Thanks for the pics!!! A couple of comments!*
> 
> *Women with cigars are HOT!!!....or.... these are some Hot women with cigars!!!*
> 
> ...


I know what Darrell is thinking.
He is saying this is the most delicious thing I have ever seen and I cant wait to bury my face in it. He looks like he caught the train to tasty town there.

Will print some copies of the photo and bring him in to the shop tomorrow night Darrell. Should get there around 9:55


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> I know what Darrell is thinking.
> He is saying this is the most delicious thing I have ever seen and I cant wait to bury my face in it. He looks like he caught the train to tasty town there.
> 
> Will print some copies of the photo and bring him in to the shop tomorrow night Darrell. Should get there around 9:55


Every comment I can think of I can't post hehe.

I think bringing the picture to the shop is a tremendous idea!!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Every comment I can think of I can't post hehe.
> 
> I think bringing the picture to the shop is a tremendous idea!!!!


This could be one of those photoshop contests!!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> This could be one of those photoshop contests!!!:tu


I was figuring take the pic of Darrell with the cake and then just provide a caption of what he is thinking.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I was figuring take the pic of Darrell with the cake and then just provide a caption of what he is thinking.


I could tell you what he said at the moment!!!:bn:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I just wanted to clear things up by posting the real un-retouched photo of Darrell's special cake that Heather's Mom made him.




I don't know where all of these fakes and doctored photos came from but I do know that Darrell gave me a nice selection of CCs and there wasn't a fake amongst them.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> I know what Darrell is thinking.
> He is saying this is the most delicious thing I have ever seen and I cant wait to bury my face in it. He looks like he caught the train to tasty town there.
> 
> Will print some copies of the photo and bring him in to the shop tomorrow night Darrell. Should get there around 9:55


You're ****ing hilarious, Mike.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> I just wanted to clear things up by posting the real un-retouched photo of Darrell's special cake that Heather's Mom made him.
> 
> :bn
> 
> I don't know where all of these fakes and doctored photos came from but I do know that Darrell gave me a nice selection of CCs and there wasn't a fake amongst them.


Nice Try Richard!!!

That doesn't even look like Darrell!!!:r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast.. I am bummed that I had to miss this one.. 

Great 'cake-shot' with Mean D.. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Darrell takes the cake!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> I know what Darrell is thinking.
> He is saying this is the most delicious thing I have ever seen and I cant wait to bury my face in it. He looks like he caught the train to tasty town there.
> 
> Will print some copies of the photo and bring him in to the shop tomorrow night Darrell. Should get there around 9:55


Hey Mike,

How did the crew down at West Coast enjoy the Photos of Darrell and his cake???


----------

